# Meet my new little Double Tail!



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

To me, he's a lucky find, expecially at a Petco. I was immediately attached to it's look, I just had to..

I wish cameras could show his actual colors. He's a mint hue, with red tails and mint edges.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

He's stunning! I LOVE the edging around his fins.


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Me too! It's what got me stuck on him. I can't wait to see if his tail grows, and the mint edges get thicker. Their tails grow, right? Lol..


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Depending on how old they are.. if he's full grown then he won't grow much.

Your DT reminds me a lot of my VT Lucy's colors. You can't capture it with a camera, but his body is like a pastel purple and silver that turns red in the fins, but has the pastel color going up his fins in bars. It's hard to explain.. maybe one day I will make a video of it in good lighting and post it. Whenever I take a picture he just comes out orange - which is WEIRD, as he has NO orange in him.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

He's so pretty!


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! Aww, i hope he grows more. But, yeah you should! I'd like to see lucy's colour. It's the same with my little Timmy, in photos he's orangish... but in actuality, he's pure red, as for his mint, it looks white or silverish in photos.... totally not his looks... lol.


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice betta! He looks great. Love the coloration on those fins.


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! I can see that you have a DBT as well, from your avatar. Your's is gorgeous! Kind of like the one on the cover of the BettaMin food container! (my avatar, haha)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His coloring is similar to my dt. He's very pretty!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

gorgeous! im so jealous :O i've never seen a double tail like that in my local petco


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Oo! He's purdy!!


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Just finished setting up his new home. Check it out! He seems much happier.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

He's cute! I like double tails. They look like they're wearing bell bottoms.


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey! I haven't looked at it that way. Lol, that is true.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks a lot like my doubletail, Wesley, except Wesley has a dark head.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

cute!


----------



## Batty (Mar 21, 2011)

aww he is adorable


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Heres his true colors!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

He's gorgeous! His top fin is so full! :O


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow he brightened up so much! You must be taking great care of him!


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

I try my best!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well your doing a heck of a job! . How much did you pay for the little guy?


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

He was i believe 7.99  I'm thinking of breeding him with another dt female of similar color, to enhance their colors and pass it on!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

NerdOne said:


> He was i believe 7.99  I'm thinking of breeding him with another dt female of similar color, to enhance their colors and pass it on!


Oh thats not bad! And thats also not a bad idea at all! his colors are amazing and if you breed him his fry will come out very pretty!


----------

